# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Hilaire Balloc

## Leefrogs

Any of you with children have heard this revived recenty
For those who don't, I'd like to share my favorite part
The last verse

Out of : The bad children book of beasts
Written by Hilaire Balloc
Published, 1896 

No animal will more repay
A treatment kind and fair
Atleast so lonely people say
Who keep a frog
And by the way
They are extremely rare

----------


## Terry

Very true! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Leefrogs

Thanks, what I thaught was interesting was the year it was written, 1896--

----------

